# Rugby World Cup Final



## Guest (Nov 2, 2019)

Anyone watching?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I teach at a school where Rugby is an obsession to a fault, amd to the detriment of most other things, especially the academic, so I lost interest in it as a sport many moons ago.

Thet said, no question the better team won. Well done, Saath Iffrika.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2019)

You're right. No question.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It broke my heart - as soon as Kyle Sinckler went off early I had bad vibes about it.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Rugby bores me to death. I'd rather watch football any day. Whilst I did watch the game it was tedious as hell. England got what they deserved....nothing! Oh and I am English, BTW.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I’ll take rugby over football any day. It has more continuous action and doesn’t maim people’s brains like commercialized-to-death America football. Football is unsafe and unhealthy. If it was still mostly played on grass, it might be different, but those days are long gone in the NFL which is all too willing to sacrifice the health of its players for the almighty dollar.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm much more of a football (soccer) fan, but enjoy watching the England rugby team. I watched the Wales v SA semi-final and thought that they would be a different proposition than NZ - though also thought we had a very good chance.

Sinckler had initial problems with the scrum against the Wallabies two weeks ago, but overcame them and looked a key part of the team. I too was worried when he had to go off - injured by an accidental blow from one of our own players too.

It seems we peaked too soon - though if we hadn't, would we have beaten NZ?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd take football (the European, soccer way) any day, but sense there's a lot of enthusiasm surrounding rugby by those once 'captured' by it. Local games don't get TV coverage here, and international games don't get it either, one would have to switch to some broadcasting abroad.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2019)

Our family is comprised of rugby tragics and during the final game we were getting sms from Australia, New Zealand and Israel!!

It was great to see South Africa winning some kudos; that nation has terrible problems most of us can only imagine.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Christabel said:


> Our family is comprised of rugby tragics and during the final game we were getting sms from Australia, New Zealand and Israel!!
> 
> It was great to see South Africa winning some kudos; that nation has terrible problems most of us can only imagine.


Not sure how one would rate/rank the Israeli rugby team! They lost to Malta and Croatia in the unfathomably complicated qualification tournament(s)......

Am I also allowed to say I though the film Invictus was one of the best sport-based films I have seen? Maybe this time around it means even more to them as a nation?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2019)

CnC Bartok said:


> Not sure how one would rate/rank the Israeli rugby team! They lost to Malta and Croatia in the unfathomably complicated qualification tournament(s)......
> 
> Am I also allowed to say I though the film Invictus was one of the best sport-based films I have seen? Maybe this time around it means even more to them as a nation?


I meant that my son is visiting Israel on a sponsored 'study tour' and was following the Rugby on his phone, then texting us throughout.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Great kick too for RSA.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2019)

Larkenfield said:


> I'll take rugby over football any day. It has more continuous action and doesn't maim people's brains like commercialized-to-death America football. Football is unsafe and unhealthy. If it was still mostly played on grass, it might be different, but those days are long gone in the NFL which is all too willing to sacrifice the health of its players for the almighty dollar.


You mean as opposed to other low risk professions like police, firefighters, soldiers, scientists studying BSL4 pathogens like Ebola, etc., where the compensation is much lower and the risk of death much higher?


----------

